# اللهجة الهجازية: دوبي



## jawad-dawdi

وجدت على الأنترنيت ما يلي
---
دوبي
dôbî
كلمة في الحجازية تعني "الآن" وبعض الناس يقولون "توي" بدلا  من "دوبي".. مثال.. تراني دوبي طلع من البيت
---
هل هذا صحيح؟
لاحظ الشبه بينها وبين "دابا" المغربية التي تعني الآن أيضا
​​؟


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نقول (يادوب) بهذا المعنىٰ أيضًا
(يادوب نطلع دلوقت عشان نوصل في المعاد)
(يادوب لحقت القطر)​


----------



## WadiH

لكنها لا تعني الآن، تعني قبل قليل
نفس الشيء بالنسبة لـتوّ​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في تونس وليبيا (توّا) تعني الآن وفي المغرب (دابا) تعني (الآن) وفي الحجاز (دوبي) و (توّا) تعنيان (قبل قليل) وفي مصر (يادوب) تعني (قبل قليل) يعني أنّها تقابل (دجاست) في الإنجليزية ونعبّر عن هذا المعنى في اللهجة المغربية بـ (عاد دابا / يالاّه / بحرى) مثال: عاد دابا جيت / يالاّه جيت/ بحرى جيت= جئت لتوّي​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ونقول بالعربي الفصيح: في التوّ واللحظة = في الحين​


----------



## rayloom

ترى\تراني دوبي\دوبني طالع\طلعت من البيت


----------



## إسكندراني

إذا نقولها بالمصرية (لسا طالع م البيت (من شوية/حالا/دلوقتي)) - ممكن حذف الكلمة الأخيرة إن شئنا


----------

